# Tatonka's surprise triplets!



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Went to the beach yesterday afternoon and returned to find these three running around the outside of the barn! It was a nice surprise and probably better it happened that way. Tatonka is still very spooky of people even though we've had her since last summer, so having us around during delivery might not have been the best thing for her. Anyway, here are pictures of our three :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !
Goliath threw his moonspots around again on these girls!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful!!! and all Girls?? Lucky! I'm so jealous.. My doe had one buckling.. and it's been raining non stop here for a week...Wish I was at the Beach!! I want YOUR life! ha ha


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwww, beautiful. I love the moon spots.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice looking kids. I am glad this weeks kidding went so much smoother.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you guys. Nobody would have wanted my life last weekend! That was the delivery marathon out of a horror novel. I agree, this was much better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....very nice........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute. Love the moonspots! I like being there for deliveries but sometimes it's nice to walk into the barn and have suprise healthy kids standing there.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Moonspotted girls....can you get any luckier? Ha ha. Good luck with them. :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry I am just seeing this, they are ADORABLE! You gotta get some pics of all the kids playing together


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!  Is the sire spotted?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you guys. Yes, daddy was a black and white paint 88% boer and the rest looks to be nubian or kiko. He has lots of moon spots in his cape.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :hi5: :thumb:


----------

